# Externe 2,5 Zoll Festplatte hängt sicher immer auf ?!



## xMinzman (8. August 2014)

*Externe 2,5 Zoll Festplatte hängt sicher immer auf ?!*

Hey Leute,

Hab ein Problem und zwar hängt sich meine Externe Festplatte immer nach kurzer Zeit auf wenn kein Zugriff drauf statt findet. Nein es liegt nicht an den Energiesparoptionen, da sie ja auch nicht mehr angeht. Sobald ich die Platte rausziehe und wieder dran stecke geht alles wieder aber wenn sie dann 10 Minuten ungefähr ohne Zugriffe dran hängt hängt sie sich danach sofort wieder auf. Kann dann noch auf die Ordner in der Festplatte klicken aber die darauf enthaltene Musik bzw Filme nicht wiedergeben. Auch auswerfen der Festplatte geht nicht. Ist ein USB 3.0 Gehäuse. Ist aber egal ob ich sie an den 2.0 oder 3.0 USB Anschluss stecke sie hängt sich trotzdem auf.  Manchmal bricht sie auch das Kopieren ab dann geht sie von 80MB's auf 0 runter und macht dann nicht mehr weiter :/

Betriebssystem ist Windows 8.1 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen denn so langsam verzweifel ich noch.


----------



## Shorty484 (9. August 2014)

Kannst Du das Ganze vielleicht mal an einem anderen Rechner/Laptop testen, ob das gleiche Problem auftritt? Wenn ja tippe ich auf einen Defekt der Festplatte.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2014)

Jo, wenn es an einem anderen PC auch so ist, dann stimmt was mit der PLatte nicht. Wenn es nur an dem einen PC auftritt, dann kann es aber auch nur ein Softwareproblem sein - sind ALLE Treiber aktuell? 

Und war bei der Platte ein Kabel mit ZWEI Steckern dabei? Wenn ja, dann nutz auch beide.


----------

